# WARNING about Del-Mart Mold company



## screwballl (Feb 11, 2011)

For those that make their own fishing equipment:

A friend on another fishing forum (Ken) ordered some molds from DEL MART, their address https://www.del-mart.com/ 
The order was placed back in November 2010 and as of today Ken has not received those molds. Every time Ken calls them they give him some bull story ie. "They were shipped to the wrong customer" or "they will be shipped by Friday and you will have them by next Tue" and so on and on. This has been going on for too long. Since Del-Mart has proven by their actions and lies to someone who is a sponsor at several bass fishing websites and forums, I recommend that we boycot their company. No one should be treated the way they have treated Fish Candy Bait Company and Ken.


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds familiar.......


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 11, 2011)

Have Ken join us here !!!!!!


----------



## screwballl (Feb 17, 2011)

Latest update, apparently, 3 months later DelMart has finally delivered 3 of the 4 ordered molds, with a "promise" of the 4th being sent out by Saturday. Of course Ken has stated he has heard the line of promised deliveries now for the past 2 months. At least a partial resolution, although still not satisfactory!


----------

